# Corn



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

Is it best for my hedgie's food to have absolutely no form of corn in it, or is some okay? Because I have one food that has some in it and I want to know if it's okay if I finished it off or if I should buy all new stuff and remake the mix.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I am a strong believer in "everything in moderation". A little should be fine. Foods that have the majority ingredient of corn should be avoided. While corn is harder to digest than other grains or vegetables small amounts are fine. Chitin and fiber aren't digested much at all and are the "roughage" and help keep the digestive tract clean and stool loose enough. With a proper healthy diet a little corn is ok.


----------

